# SS Amp Suggestions?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

In addition to jonesing for a tube amp (I started another thread about that a day or two ago) I am looking for a small SS amp that can be left at my old place so that I can play when back visiting my roommate/drinking for the weekend. But I want to grab something remotely decent rather than just a piece of crap. I don't need a ton of effects (if they come as part of the deal fine, but they are not a requirement) except for reverb. 

I've already got an Orange PiX 20 watter here and was thinking of getting something different this time. I was considering the Traynor Dynagain 15R but have no experience with them. Can anyone here give me a bit of a review? And what about the Vox Pathfinder in comparison to the Traynor? I must admit, I've never found Vox amps to be visually appealing which has caused me to avoid them altogether so I've never tried one but I'll keep an open mind. Between these two amps which is the best for just messing around playing classic rock type stuff? Are there any other brands/models I should consider?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What are you looking for in a SS amp? One with amp modeling and digital effects or just straight forward Volume, Tone, and maybe some trem and reverb?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I don't require any amp modelling and effects, other than reverb, aren't really a necessity either.

What I would like most is a SS amp with a warm, full, rich clean channel. I'd like the overdrive channel to be half decent as well but, if absolutely needed, I can just plug in my roommate's multi-fx pedal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Fender G-Dec are fun and sound good. I used to carry a Crate PowerBlock as a backup. Solid SS amp in a pinch. Easy to carry.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

What about a Pignose and a reverb pedal? Lots of classic rock albums were recorded with a pignose amp miced up. They can get reasonably loud and actually sound really good.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Tech 21 Trademark amplifiers are excellent, giggable solid state amps... I have a Trademark 10 and Trademark 60, and I'll keep both forever along with my SF Deluxe Reverb and Mark V... Trademarks have beautiful, dimensional, dynamic cleans! Great amps!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Randall or Peavey


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a Vox Pathfinder 15R. Amazing warm little analog SS amp for the price. Volume, Gain, Treble, Bass, Trem Speed, Trem Depth, Reverb. Boost switch. Trem and Boost footswitchable, Jacks out - footswitch, speaker out, line out, headphones out. 

VOX | Pathfinder 15 Guitar Amplifier


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> What about a Pignose and a reverb pedal? Lots of classic rock albums were recorded with a pignose amp miced up. They can get reasonably loud and actually sound really good.


A friend of mine used to ue a Pignose to overdrive/boost his Fender tube amp.

It worked well--so if you go with one for it's own use, you may be able to use it that way later on as well.

Or just go with a Roland--real smooth & clean.


----------



## hookedonphonics (Jan 17, 2010)

Budda said:


> Randall or Peavey


There was a small Peavey amp that was around my school for a little bit. Evidently it was someone else's but I was actually impressed with the sounds on it. It was an older Rage 158 (Transtube) with the red trim. Had really nice light overdrive sounds. Peavey's are super reliable too!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

This VOX AD50VT 2X12


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a Roland Cube 30X - A great all-round little SS amp. A very nice clean channel, a good selection of dirt on the lead channel and some built in effects - though I only tend to add a bit of reverb.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Traynor DG30 with a speaker upgrade -- there was an old DG model with an Eminence Governor that sounded excellent, so I'd recommend that. The stock Celestion is garbage, but the rest of the amp is very solid.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Say, Andy, I have a Traynor DG30. I wonder if it would be possible to replace the 12" Celestion speaker with a 10" Eminence speaker? Hope this isn't a stupid question?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I picked up a Traynor DG15R at Long & McQuade yesterday and, so far, I love the little thing. So much so that I will likely keep it here with me and leave my Orange at my old place.

I also tried out some tube amps and really really liked the Traynors. I tried a few but just found that I liked the two Traynors I tried better than the rest. When I am set to buy a tube amp I think Traynors are going to be at the front of the pack in my decision-making process.


----------



## mspizziri (Nov 16, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> I have a Vox Pathfinder 15R. Amazing warm little analog SS amp for the price. Volume, Gain, Treble, Bass, Trem Speed, Trem Depth, Reverb. Boost switch. Trem and Boost footswitchable, Jacks out - footswitch, speaker out, line out, headphones out.
> 
> VOX | Pathfinder 15 Guitar Amplifier


I was going to suggest this as well, it sounds great with pedals too


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...tech 21 trademark 60.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...tech 21 trademark 60.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...tech 21 trademark 60.


Admittedly I am primarily an acoustic player, but that was my choice for a good all in one box when I use my Strat/335 for recording. I couldn't be happier with my decision.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> Say, Andy, I have a Traynor DG30. I wonder if it would be possible to replace the 12" Celestion speaker with a 10" Eminence speaker? Hope this isn't a stupid question?


It would require a new baffle, but yes, it would work. Whether or not you'd like the tone (it would be a bit thinner than with a 12") is another matter.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like the Traynor DG15R I have but it's much better with the Eminence Patriot Lil Buddy speaker upgrade. The stock Celestion was spikey and shrill. My other choice would be a Roland if I were shopping around.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Once I decide if, and when, I am going to buy a tube amp I'll decide about the speaker in the DG15R. If I buy a tube amp there won't be much rush to replace it but, if I don't, I will definitely look into other speakers for it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

colchar said:


> Once I decide if, and when, I am going to buy a tube amp I'll decide about the speaker in the DG15R. If I buy a tube amp there won't be much rush to replace it but, if I don't, I will definitely look into other speakers for it.


Cool. Q-Components loudspeakers & audio products in Waterloo is where I go. Good luck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

When I noticed people playing out with 50W, 112 Line6 amps that they could lift over their heads with one hand, I started looking for something similar. I didn't like the Line 6 stuff, but I found a used ss Fender Princeton 112+ for about $200, my logic being that Fender might be better at voicing a ss amp than some company that hasn't been voicing amps for 50 years. 

Its 50W, 2 switchable channels, reverb - the clean channel is quite good and the distortion channel is useable (certainly no worse than most of the modeled sound out of a Line 6). And I could pick it up with one hand. Fairly loud and a decent platform for modeling pedalboards. 

I'm back to carrying a heavier (read: tube) amp for the sonic rewards they deliver but that ss amp is always available, light and loud. I can easily throw it in the corner of the van as a backup - it doesn't take much space and weighs less than my pedalboard. I see them on CC for as low as $100 now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

Forgot about the Fender Cyber-Twin -- the big brother to the G-Dec. Nice amp. I know there was a GP article with Steve Winwood talking about using them. Doves endorses them. And I think Alan Holdsworth is a Cyber-Twin user now with a bunch of MagicStomps out front. Could be wrong on that last one.


----------

